# Debian Server aus der CT



## jamoo (2. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin kompletter Neuling was Linux angeht. Nun habe ich mich in einer Bierlaune mal hingesetzt und auf meinem alten PC den Linux Debian Server von der C´t CD Ausgabe 4/05
installiert. Wieder aller Erwartungen hatt alles sogar geklappt und aktualisiert habe ich das System auch noch bekommen. Ich glaube er läuft. Ich kann mich sowohl mit root als auch mit meinem Usernamen einloggen. Und was kommt dann? Ich habe keinen Plan. Ich habe diverse Befele versucht aber ich komme nicht weiter. 
Wie steuer ich das Ding jetzt an?
Wie bringe ich das Ding jetzt dazu meine Mails abzurufen, meinen Drucker anzusteuern, meinen Internetzugang zu sichern,usw..
Im Win  Netzwerk ist er sichtbar aber ich komme sowohl mit meinem root Passwort als auch mit meinem Benutzer Passwort nicht drauf.
Ich wette das jemand da draußen ist der mir helfen kann.
Vieleicht gibt es ja ein Debian Server Tutorial irgendwo.

Liebe Grüße Jamoo


----------



## Sway (2. März 2005)

Ich hab den Artikel nicht gelesen, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, das sie Webmin als Webinterface nehmen. Kannst ja mal schaun auf http://SERVER-IP:10000

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das die im Artikel nichts erwähnt haben. Leider hab ich die c't zuhause und kann das nicht überfliegen. Aber an deiner Stelle würd ich da nochmal nachlesen. 
Bei solchen Sachen sind die an für sich immer recht kompetent.


----------

